# Kanji ID



## Aidan (Mar 21, 2021)

My brother picked these up in a charity shop 30 years ago and only recently sent me photos. Can anyone tell me what this says? My guess is they are nothing special, probably a touristy souvenir type thing but any info is appreciated.


----------



## Captain. Monke (Mar 21, 2021)

I tried to google it, it's a brand or maker called 関鍔蔵 (Seki tsubazōsaku).


----------



## KenHash (Mar 21, 2021)

Seki Tsubazou is a brand of Osawa Touken　大澤刀剣 in Seki.
Far from a tourist thing, but It is considered a low end brand in Seki.
Probably a reasonable user.


----------

